# Gulf Coast Race Way!!



## Big Phil

We will be racing this Sat gates open at 8:00am racing starts at 1:00pm. come on out and have some fun should not be that hot since it's covered


----------



## nik77356

wish i had a good buggy to race, and im already racing minis!!


----------



## insaneracin2003

I'll be there!!!


----------



## Big Phil

Cool cuz we cant race with out Paul there.lol


----------



## bjm2978

I am hearing everyone is going to Southside this weekend.


----------



## insaneracin2003

Big Phil said:


> Cool cuz we cant race with out Paul there.lol


you know thats right!!!!


----------



## Big Phil

bjm2978 said:


> I am hearing everyone is going to Southside this weekend.


Thats cool me and paul will be cool in the shade!lol


----------



## Freshwaterman

Were not going to make it to Mikes,the shade is cool, but we are going to race at Southside where the atmosphere is cool as well. Drive with a smile. lol


----------



## bjm2978

What time does the racing start at Southside?


----------



## Big Phil

tanner said:


> Were not going to make it to Mikes,the shade is cool, but we are going to race at Southside where the atmosphere is cool as well. Drive with a smile. lol


Thats strange whats wrong with the atmosphere at GCRW?Did not know there was a problem.


----------



## Gary

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=103706&highlight=2crt+mission


----------



## Big Phil

If anyone needs to vent about something at our track good or bad.Send me a pm if you don't want to post it.And i will do my best to fix the problem.With no hard feelings.


----------



## nik77356

i always thought GCRW was great too, with the occasional frustration on my part  with my "stupid car" LOL

but ive always had fun at GCRW


----------



## Gary

Big Phil said:


> If anyone needs to vent about something at our track good or bad.Send me a pm if you don't want to post it.And i will do my best to fix the problem.With no hard feelings.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Big Phil again.


----------



## Big Phil

Thanks gary.


----------



## insaneracin2003

interesting


----------



## Freshwaterman

Gates open at 7 and race starts at 11.


----------



## Big Phil

No our gates open at 8:00am


----------



## Freshwaterman

Gates at Southside open at 7 and race starts at 11


----------



## zxeric

I dont care about either track but this thread is supposed to be about Gulfcoast race way.....


----------



## Big Phil

tank you.


----------



## Freshwaterman

We also like racing at GCRW, it's covered track, food, etc. Gary has also raced at Mikes when he couldn't open his track due to rain, which is a sign of support for your track. I think supporting all of our local tracks is something everyone is in support of and a goal we should keep in mind. Getting on and saying in sorts, race at our track because its covered and because we serve food is kind of undermining the other tracks. Everyone wants different places to race, have a good time, get to know other racers and support the hobby. Everything that Gary does is strictly out of his own pocket and ever since his track has opened, no fault of anyones but mothernatures has mostly been rained out. He only tries to race the last Saturday of the month. We like to support all of our tracks.


----------



## Ronborsk

*Help*

I do need your help Phil. Could you have a long talk with my wife and explain to her that I absolutely must race every weekend?

And did anybody else ever own a Johnny Lightning 500 track? Oh, wrong thread.

As for the track, have been wanting to head out there but scheduling in rl has been a problem. Hope to get out as soon as I can.


----------



## Big Phil

Im sorry you took it that way.I said our track was covered because its like 150deg now!And i am just leting any new guys know our track is covered and we have food.So if they were not going to race because it was to hot they could come out and stay kinda cool.We have been closed for 2 weeks just like we said we would be.We cant shut the track down for 3 thats nutz!Please don't take this the wrong way but everything you see at GCRW came out of mikes pocket just like everything at southside came from garys.


----------



## Big Phil

Sorry ron cant help with the wife working at a hobby shop has made me scared of them lol!!! Come out when you can and have some fun its a nice track!


----------



## Big Phil

The track will be open tonight from 4:00 till 8:00 !!!


----------



## zxeric

Again, I dont care about either track but this would be the thread to tell people that Mikes serves food and is covered....... Its a thread about that particular track.



tanner said:


> We also like racing at GCRW, it's covered track, food, etc. Gary has also raced at Mikes when he couldn't open his track due to rain, which is a sign of support for your track. I think supporting all of our local tracks is something everyone is in support of and a goal we should keep in mind. Getting on and saying in sorts, race at our track because its covered and because we serve food is kind of undermining the other tracks. Everyone wants different places to race, have a good time, get to know other racers and support the hobby. Everything that Gary does is strictly out of his own pocket and ever since his track has opened, no fault of anyones but mothernatures has mostly been rained out. He only tries to race the last Saturday of the month. We like to support all of our tracks.


----------



## Big Phil

Thank you zxeric.I did not think i did anything undermining.I just told people what we had to offer and i did it in the GCRW threads.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

cut it out ladies!!!! Both tracks are excellent, and where GCRW beats Southside in facilities, they make up for in plain fun attitude! And both tracks have their regular racers. 

There will always be scheduling conflict.....just let people go where they're gonna go


----------



## zxeric

Im all over supporting every track too. But to complain about posting info about a particular track with in its thread is silly. Where else should you do it ? Im not trying to start anything and I hope it doesnt sound like that . I dont even race off road ( my bk2 is a shelf queen these days) so why do I care who goes where . 

Ok back on topic. When is on road going to start back up ? And has there been any interest in electric or has that pretty much died ? I still have the Xray waiting to go !! Oh yeah, I heard Hobbytown in SA isnt hosting the electric regional on road race. Has Jeff talked to anybody about getting it ?


----------



## Big Phil

WHAT i have not said one bad thing about SS and i wont i like Gary and would not disrespect him that way.But i will defend myself.


----------



## Snowmonkey

Phil allways starting trouble


----------



## Big Phil

I guess ***?


----------



## Gary

I dont have the time to be PMing guys and holding their hands like little kids. So this statement will be broad in scope and I hope everyone will understand what the 2CRT forum is for.

Never hijack another track/hobby shops thread promoting your track/hobby shop. Dont ever trash anyone here, and dont anger Biff!

We all cool?

Thanks you!


----------



## insaneracin2003

I honestly do not think that either of the parties involved intended to trash the other, it was just taken that way. That is what happens when stuff is said on the internet.


----------



## Gary

Carry on fellas!


----------



## nik77356

i wanna race this weekend!!! but i cant get there 

hopefully soon!!


----------



## SLIMJIM

When you just race you get the good side of it. Get involved your fubarred!


----------



## Smiley

Phil, is Mikes Club Racing Saturday? I heard that there was an onroad race???? Just wondering!


----------



## nik77356

well i sure hope there racing this weekend!! i havent raced in 4ever!!


----------



## Big Phil

Smiley said:


> Phil, is Mikes Club Racing Saturday? I heard that there was an onroad race???? Just wondering![/QUOTE
> 
> Yes we will be racing off road.Gates open at 8:00am racing starts at 1:00pm.The on road track will race sunday gates open at 8:00am.Racing starts at 11:30am we will be running a stock 1/18R class.We will run a mod class if they come out.We have cut the track in half for these cars.For the stock class you can only change the connectors your radio and servo everthing else must be box stock this should be fun......


----------



## nik77356

are yall gonna be running a mod 18t class?


----------



## Big Phil

Mod 1/18 is open to any 1/18...


----------



## nik77356

sweet. i might consider coming out sunday instead of saturday. hmmm


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Tony, my neighbor Kevin, Mike from Beaumont, and myself will be at the off road track practicing on sunday


----------



## Big Phil

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Tony, my neighbor Kevin, Mike from Beaumont, and myself will be at the off road track practicing on sunday


No racing courtney..The 18s are fun on the blacktop.this is our new fall winter point series should be fun.But ether way glad to see you coming out.


----------



## nik77356

i mite try to make it out on sunday then instead of saturday. saturday is gonna be tite scheduling for me. and i can run my 18t!!!


----------



## nik77356

anyone got a spare TC theyre willin to let me borrw? ive been itching to get one, but want to try one before i do


----------



## Big Phil

Hey nick your dad coming out?


----------



## Big Phil

Hey paul i see you you wana race sunday?


----------



## nik77356

he mite. iono, i still gotta talk to him about sunday. LOL


----------



## Big Phil

ok does he have a 1/18?


----------



## nik77356

no but he wants one SOOOOOO bad. LOL


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Big Phil said:


> No racing courtney..The 18s are fun on the blacktop.this is our new fall winter point series should be fun.But ether way glad to see you coming out.


I called the shop twice this week and they said we could run on the off-road track as long as we had DSM.......can we?


----------



## Big Phil

Yes you can


----------



## insaneracin2003

Big Phil said:


> Hey paul i see you you wana race sunday?


race what??? i am prolly going to be packing for our Disney World trip......were you talkingbout me?? I want the 18r in the shop phil....hook a brotha up mayne!!!


----------



## Big Phil

insaneracin2003 said:


> race what??? i am prolly going to be packing for our Disney World trip......were you talkingbout me?? I want the 18r in the shop phil....hook a brotha up mayne!!!


not you the other one.Come on paul you know you got the hook up at our shop come by....


----------



## insaneracin2003

I just might have to stroll in there and pick that mofo up then


----------



## nik77356

looks like im gonna be racin saturday!!! cross your fingers for my parts to come in!!


----------



## Donnie Hayden

So the 1/18 racing is going to be sunday at mikes? Who all is going so far and who is bringing their mod rides?

How much are the race fees?


----------



## nik77356

fees is $25


----------



## RShado

For the electric sedan class...what is the motor limit. 10 turn..?


----------



## Donnie Hayden

$25....Are you serious??


----------



## Big Phil

Donnie Hayden said:


> $25....Are you serious??


Read the sheet you can run as many classes as you want for $25.00 bones! Sounds like a deal to me.And its a point series with trophys and prizes....Come out we should have a good crowd.

It says $25.00 per class but its $25.00 unlimited you can run them all if you want LOL..
http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?p=3625816#post3625816


----------



## Big Phil

RShado said:


> For the electric sedan class...what is the motor limit. 10 turn..?


 I dont think there is a limit..


----------



## Ronnie Norris

you should have been asleep at this time phil instead of playing online. LMFAOOOOOOOOOO!!! j/k dude

L8
ronnie


----------



## Big Phil

my bed time is 2:00am sometimes 3:00 dont sleep much...


----------



## ddcarter3

SS only sleeps at work anyways!


----------



## Gary

I get up at 3:00am! lol


----------



## Donnie Hayden

Nah, I aint going. Too short of notice for me anyway. Should have had the info posted here also.


----------



## Big Phil

Donnie Hayden said:


> Nah, I aint going. Too short of notice for me anyway. Should have had the info posted here also.


 The guys that setup this race dont come here.And this is just a one day race....


----------



## nik77356

ill be ther tomorrow!!!


----------



## nik77356

despite all my troubles yesterday, i ended up getting 5th!


----------



## insaneracin2003

yeah,great job nik,you were fighting all day...and a big thanks for pitting me in truggy.....


----------



## nik77356

no problem paul, im the fastest one man pit stop in the midwest!!!  LOL


----------



## rex cars

nik77356 said:


> no problem paul, im the fastest one man pit stop in the midwest!!!  LOL


Too bad you're not here in Texas! haha


----------



## Smiley

Dont Forget, Club Racing this Saturday, Gates open @ 8am, Racing starts @ 1pm!


----------



## Big Phil

Smiley said:


> Dont Forget, Club Racing this Saturday, Gates open @ 8am, Racing starts @ 1pm!


And the track will be open Friday for practice 4:00pm to 8:00pm


----------



## bjm2978

Smiley you coming early so I can go faster with new body?


----------



## bjm2978

Ronnie Phillip sleeps at work. lol


----------



## Big Phil

bjm2978 said:


> Ronnie Phillip sleeps at work. lol


I would try if that dang phone would stop ringing..lol


----------



## rex cars

earplugs help with that problem, although wire cutters are more effective


----------



## Big Phil

Just wanted to let everyone know we will be racing this sat Nov 3. Gates open at 8:00am racing starts at 1:00 the track should be great. We have been watering it all week. Right now it's nice and sticky.


----------



## jelias

I was there this past Sunday and I ran on the offroad track for the first time and I must say that you guys have a great facility.


----------



## PJS

*track layout*

Hey Phil, are you guys considering to change the layout for the HARC race


----------



## insaneracin2003

PJS said:


> Hey Phil, are you guys considering to change the layout for the HARC race


I am going to be stopping at Mikes to talk to jeff about that Paul, after work today....i have a badd arse layout i wanna put down.....hehehe <insert evil laff here...


----------



## darryl dowden

I wiil be there.









jamminD


----------



## darryl dowden

I,ll be there.


----------



## bjm2978

so we are racing I thought ya where having the nat's on road race?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I too am kind of wondering what's going on......I thought the sedan nats were this weekend and offroad was at southside?


----------



## jelias

I'm sure Phil will clarify soon but while I was there i was talking to Jeff and he told me that the nats were next weekend, the 9th through the 11th.


----------



## insaneracin2003

jelias said:


> I'm sure Phil will clarify soon but while I was there i was talking to Jeff and he told me that the nats were next weekend, the 9th through the 11th.


Sedan Nats are next weekend, like jelias said, the 9th -11th. I will be at Mikes running my brothers on-road car this weekend getting tuned up for the Nats. yup, yours truley is running the Outlaw class.(.12 open)
Not sure about the offroad side this weekend but if they are not racing(Mikes) I wonder if he will let me pull the pipes to start to get it ready for HARC on the 17th.hhmmmm


----------



## jamminD

race saturday,or not.off road track.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

anybody know if the offroad track will be open for practice on Sunday?


----------



## insaneracin2003

Call Mikes, 281-577-8250, I am really not sure what is going on there this weekend, I am under the inpression that we are racing and like usual, shouold be able to practice on Sunday.....Unless they say otherwise....i am going to try and call today.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

let me know


----------



## Big Phil

We will be racing this sat..gates open at 9 racing starts at 11. There will not be any house transponders available you must have PT. We will have them for sale.


----------



## mmorrow

great job Phil. 
Glad you are back!!


----------



## GoFaster

Wow, that's an old thread! 2007


----------



## Big Phil

mmorrow said:


> great job Phil.
> Glad you are back!!


Thanks Mark you gonna be here..How did you do at the slash race?


----------



## mmorrow

Ron it is time to get it going. I think Phil brought this tread back to life, because it has been that long since you were competitive. Not little cars HOTO

Phil, the racing up there was a lot of fun. I was able to take the win, but under some very very adverse conditions. It rained Friday night and made the track into a sticky clay mess. During the qualifiers we all burned up at least one motor each. Traxxas took care of us and hooked us up with a new one to run the main. They also gave us some different spur and pinion gears to help with the extra weight of the MUD. 
Props to Traxxas and RC Pro for a great event.

I do not think I can make it this weekend I will be out of town. It is that time of the 
year for graduations

I will see you guys on June 13th. That give all you scrubs time to get your slashes dialed in. The TORC champ is coming. : )


----------



## GoFaster

Maybe if you keep running out of talent like you did last weekend, you will be down to my level soon.  hehehe 

Ron AKA HOTO lol


----------



## wily

what classes will run?....1/8 buggy, truggy, slash?

Will


----------



## wily

novice? We have a couple boys (9yrs) with tuned down elecric buggies that may run.

Thanks


----------



## mmorrow

bring them and they will run.
right Phil?


----------



## Big Phil

wily said:


> what classes will run?....1/8 buggy, truggy, slash?
> 
> Will


I'll run any class that shows if i have at least 3.


----------



## cjtamu

Well, if Will brings 2 kids and Phil races, that makes 3 for a Novice class right there ha ha ha.


----------



## Big Phil

cjtamu said:


> Well, if Will brings 2 kids and Phil races, that makes 3 for a Novice class right there ha ha ha.


I had at least 2 monday that should have been in novice..If the 2 kids came out I'd make sure they got to race. And watch it slow i mean old man.:rotfl:


----------



## cjtamu

Big Phil said:


> And watch it slow i mean old man.:rotfl:


Hey! I resemble that remark! Might come out Sat and run 4wd if we can scare up enough.


----------



## GoFaster

cjtamu said:


> Hey! I resemble that remark! Might come out Sat and run 4wd if we can scare up enough.


You ain't going no where! You going to be sitting in the hospital waiting to become a Grandaddy!! :brew::brew::brew2:


----------



## Big Phil

cjtamu said:


> Hey! I resemble that remark! Might come out Sat and run 4wd if we can scare up enough.


We have a sweet latout for those...Wish i still had one.


----------



## wily

What are the fees to race?


----------



## Big Phil

wily said:


> What are the fees to race?


20 for your first class 10 for second.


----------



## wily

Hey Mark.....I might not have Ty run novis....I took him out to mike's last saturday and he did fine with his buggy. Did better than me im happy to say. Of course I gave him the good set of tires that we brought....sniffle.sniffle.

Willy


----------



## cjtamu

GoFaster said:


> You ain't going no where! You going to be sitting in the hospital waiting to become a Grandaddy!! :brew::brew::brew2:


Uh uh. That's next week. But Lajuan might be too scared to go out of town this weekend so I don't know if I have a free weekend yet LOL.


----------



## kstoracing

Well, if I can make it out Saturday I will bring the Four Four. If not I will have to race on Friday. All depends on when the wife has to work.


----------



## LowBoost

Hey Willy;

Were you the one that helped me with the CVA problem? If so, I really appreciate your help... I would not be able to run anymore without help... Also your son was able to find that CVA and pin in the track!


----------



## wily

May have been....I helped a couple people with problems.....I do remember the boys searching the track tho.


----------



## cjtamu

Phil, I won't make it this weekend. Like Mark said it's graduation weekend and we have a coule parties we have to go to. That will give you time to get a new 4wd. Paul G. posted a link a couple days ago to a guy selling a B44 for a good price, LMK if you want it.


----------



## gkcontra

How much are personal transp.?


----------



## nik77356

Unfortunately, not the cheapest.

http://www.amainhobbies.com/product_info.php/cPath/1_61_180/products_id/4578


----------



## Big Phil

Just wanna remind everyone the track is closed on Monday and Tuesday..It will open back up Wed at 10:00am.


----------



## David Early

Hey Phil,

Thanks for letting me wheel the Electric 1/8th scale. That thing is awesome.


----------



## wily

I am loving my e-buggy....

Phil....I am liking the track. I can turn my boys loose on it and they are having a great time.

Will


----------



## nik77356

Phil has an E-1/8 now?


----------



## Big Phil

David Early said:


> Hey Phil,
> 
> Thanks for letting me wheel the Electric 1/8th scale. That thing is awesome.


 No problem dave. Thanks for your help getting the car inline.


----------



## Big Phil

wily said:


> I am loving my e-buggy....
> 
> Phil....I am liking the track. I can turn my boys loose on it and they are having a great time.
> 
> Will


 Great thats what we like to hear. It was good to meet you and yours. We hope to see you back.:smile:


----------



## cjtamu

Phil, what's the deal with the Monday and Tuesday closures? Is that the regular schedule or this week only? Not that I take that many Mondays and Tuesdays off, but you never know.


----------



## Big Phil

cjtamu said:


> Phil, what's the deal with the Monday and Tuesday closures? Is that the regular schedule or this week only? Not that I take that many Mondays and Tuesdays off, but you never know.


Every week..We have to do maintenance sometime.:work:


----------



## mmorrow

Come on Chris!
Mikes has made many improvements, and being open 5 days a week is one of them. 
I remember them only being open on Weekends a few months ago.

Keep up the good work guys. (Phil, Jeff)


----------



## cjtamu

Not being funnny Mark, just asking so I know what the new schedule is.


----------



## Labrat99

Just making sure I have this right...

The track is open Wed. thru Sun., with club racing each Sat. Is that correct? Same hours as the hobby shop on those days?


----------



## Big Phil

Labrat99 said:


> Just making sure I have this right...
> 
> The track is open Wed. thru Sun., with club racing each Sat. Is that correct? Same hours as the hobby shop on those days?


 Yes Wen thru Sun. The track closes one hour before the shop.


----------



## wily

Phil....Ty and I had a blast saturday at the races. Keep up the good work

Willy


----------



## Big Phil

Your welcome Willy. Glad you 2 had fun.


----------



## Big Phil

I just wanna let everyone know you will have to come in the track gate sat..There will be about 100 Harley Davidson's parked on the road that goes from the shop to the track..Some kind of meeting they are doing upstairs sat morning..PLEASE DON"T LET YOUR KIDS PLAY AROUND THE BIKES..


----------



## kstoracing

Thanks for the heads up. Hate to know one of those beauties down. Might not make it back alive...lol.


----------



## Big Phil

Both tracks are open today and there is no charge..The hobby shop is closed though.


----------



## mmorrow

sounds like roger should go up there them.


----------



## Big Phil

mmorrow said:


> sounds like roger should go up there then.


:rotfl:


----------



## mmorrow

i thought you would like that


----------



## Big Phil

The offroad track is closed. We are rebuilding it there will not be a club race this sat. You can come up and help if you want..Thanks.


----------



## nelson6500

Big Phil said:


> The offroad track is closed. We are rebuilding it there will not be a club race this sat. You can come up and help if you want..Thanks.


How long will it be shut down?

Matt


----------



## Big Phil

nelson6500 said:


> How long will it be shut down?
> 
> Matt


next week..


----------



## jasonwipf

Ya with all this rain. I am already missing it.


----------



## Big Phil

All right guys we are club racing this sat track opens at 8am racing starts at 6pm..


----------



## black05stxjt

will the track be open tomorrow for pratice? if so what time? Thanks Jared


----------



## jasonwipf

how has the rain, fog and humidity been out there. It pretty goppy?


----------



## insaneracin2003

GOPPY??


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

We are working on plans to change some stuff at mikes! First off we are going to make it to where the track does not get wet! 2 eventualy we are going to add 50 feet in length to the track, and add two more bays! I would like to add some top soil but it is expensive to get good top soil, that has no rocks in it! Tell me what you think?


----------



## black05stxjt

so pratice tomorrow or no??


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

The track is a little wet down the straight away but other than that it is good to go!


----------



## jasonwipf

Jeremy Cupps said:


> We are working on plans to change some stuff at mikes! First off we are going to make it to where the track does not get wet! 2 eventualy we are going to add 50 feet in length to the track, and add two more bays! I would like to add some top soil but it is expensive to get good top soil, that has no rocks in it! Tell me what you think?


phil was mentioning some guy who had clay sand mixture track on his personal property that he was dismantling and that we could get that dirt perhaps if we hauled it away.


----------



## insaneracin2003

yes, practice tomorrow, not bad...


----------



## black05stxjt

cool thanks!!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

We have to becareful on the sand part certain types of sand wont mix with our clay! From what im told they tried that once before and it wouldnt mix rite!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I think if you guys just put roofing up over the open area between the upper roof and the cover over the sidewalk/pit area, then you're straight would stop getting wet.


----------



## mmorrow

CV that is the plan. I have talked to them about a canvas type material that can be roll up or down.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Why does it need to even be removeable?

Just put more roofing over it........


----------



## insaneracin2003

all in the works CV. no worries....


----------



## Big Phil

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Why does it need to even be removeable?
> 
> Just put more roofing over it........


When mike's guys finish what they are curently working on they will. That's what mike told me.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

The roof is the first thing that will be done like Phill said they should start on that rite after Christmas!


----------



## black05stxjt

track was great today..thanks jeremy for the tips!


----------



## Big Phil

Track is great remember we start racing at 6pm.


----------



## Big Phil

Thanks to all that came out last night..We had some good racing!


----------



## Guffinator

Yes we did, but it was coldddddddd.


Bring on those 4x4 Slashes!!


----------



## jasonwipf

Guffinator said:


> Bring on those 4x4 Slashes!!


Ya know, i'm thinking of changing over from slash to Truggy next season. Those 4x4 corrs are like a 1/8th E buggy scaled down to 1/10 with a corr body on it. check this out too. OMG thats fast!


----------



## Guffinator

Phil's was running times not too far off from 1/8th.


----------



## JammInChris

*Ofna 4x4*

Phil, you get that thing more dialed in? I left after your second practice run and it appeard to be hauling the beans then.

Looking foward to Tuesday, brown santa will be delivering my SCRT10. Might have to hit you up for some set-up hints as this is my first 4x4 since my Hot Shot circa 1986 h:. First vehicle with three diff's so it should be interesting.


----------



## Guffinator

Don't you love it when brown Santa stops by?


----------

